# Towing In The Rockies



## Danny (Apr 2, 2007)

Around the middle of August thru the middle of September of this year my wife and I are planing a trip from our home in Michigan to Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana. I have a 2008 F-150,5.4 V8,4x4 with tow package and a 2004 Outback 25RSS that we will be traveling in. We are planing on useing two lane highways when possible, and never pulling a camper in the mountains before, my question is, are there certain areas that should be avoided while pulling the camper? Are there elevations that I should be taking notice of? Any route preferances would be greatly appreciated. We are thinking of starting out around Canon City Colorado towards Leadville to the Teatons, Yellowstone to Kalispell Montana and Glacier Park, then head east on US2 back to Michigan. We would like this to be a leisurely trip with as little stress as possible while towing.
Thank you everyone for any and all responses.

Dan


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't have any particular route to suggest. I will say that you really want to heed ANY sign that speaks to safe operation or NO RVS BEYOND THIS POINT! I offer the following link to demonstrate my comment : Just make wide turns... you'll be OK

Oh one other thing... I don't know this guy, I have never done anything like this, and because I'm an old man... the title on youtube should be banned.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

You'll be fine from Canon City to Leadville. HWY 50 and 285 are major highways with lots of recreational vehicles. Your not going to win any races with your setup (altitude) but you'll be fine. Remember whatever gear you had to use to get up the hill use the same to get down, this allows engine braking and saves your brakes. If you have a manual trans even better but use common sense and enjoy the trip. Early September is the turning of the colors when the aspen trees change from green to red and gold. Photo ops for sure.


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

My wife and teenage daughter and small dog went two years ago. From Cincinnati to Tetons,Yellowstone,Rushmore etc. 5k miles in all. I have a 210rs and tow with a Toyota tundra 5.7 L truck. I would be very careful on how much weight you carry as it adds up fast. Excellent advise on what goes up must come down. Those 8-10 percent grades are tough on brakes when going down the mountains. It will be a tough pull, pack light drive slow and have fun. It's GREAT out there!


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

Pay attention to the weather forecast if you're heading across I-80 between Rawlins WY, Rock Springs, and then up 191 toward Jackson. I've seen some pretty mean wind and even early snowstorms in that area.

There is a pretty steep pass between Jackson over to Idaho Falls, but I assume you'll just go north from Jackson to the parks instead. I have towed up through there and you should be fine - nothing serious as far as grades go that I remember. There is a steep grade on the East side of Yellowstone on 20 between Yellowstone lake and Cody, but they have improved the road and it's not too bad. Like 2500Ram said, just take it easy and gear down.

Hwy. 14 between Greybull and Sheridan WY is absolutely gorgeous, but very, very steep. Be careful if you go that way.

I am not familiar with the MT highways - sorry.

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Danny (Apr 2, 2007)

Leedek said:


> I don't have any particular route to suggest. I will say that you really want to heed ANY sign that speaks to safe operation or NO RVS BEYOND THIS POINT! I offer the following link to demonstrate my comment : Just make wide turns... you'll be OK
> 
> Oh one other thing... I don't know this guy, I have never done anything like this, and because I'm an old man... the title on youtube should be banned.


Thanks for the information.
Dan


----------



## Danny (Apr 2, 2007)

Rrc&kyc said:


> My wife and teenage daughter and small dog went two years ago. From Cincinnati to Tetons,Yellowstone,Rushmore etc. 5k miles in all. I have a 210rs and tow with a Toyota tundra 5.7 L truck. I would be very careful on how much weight you carry as it adds up fast. Excellent advise on what goes up must come down. Those 8-10 percent grades are tough on brakes when going down the mountains. It will be a tough pull, pack light drive slow and have fun. It's GREAT out there!


Thank you for the feedback. We will definently watch our weight as we travel. We usually camp within 500 mi. of home and really aren't very particular to how much extra we seem to accumalate and haul with us, but I know that on this trip we will only be taking the necessary.

Dan


----------



## Danny (Apr 2, 2007)

Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch said:


> Pay attention to the weather forecast if you're heading across I-80 between Rawlins WY, Rock Springs, and then up 191 toward Jackson. I've seen some pretty mean wind and even early snowstorms in that area.
> 
> There is a pretty steep pass between Jackson over to Idaho Falls, but I assume you'll just go north from Jackson to the parks instead. I have towed up through there and you should be fine - nothing serious as far as grades go that I remember. There is a steep grade on the East side of Yellowstone on 20 between Yellowstone lake and Cody, but they have improved the road and it's not too bad. Like 2500Ram said, just take it easy and gear down.
> 
> ...


Our plans are to spend a couple three days in an area then do side trips from there. Don't want to be towing the camper all the time so we can do something like hwy. 14. Checked it out on Google and the scenery does look great.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I would add a transmission temp gauge if your truck does not already have one. That way you can pull over and let it cool before you have a major problem. Mine came in handy when I was crossing the Bighorn Mountains on my way to Yellowstone 2 years ago. The air temp was in the 90's that day.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

The nice thing about your set up is that with an 08 f-150 Ford beefed up the tranny starting in this year. What gear do you have in the rear of that F-150 I have 3.73 and I took a 28 foot enclosed car hauler over with my Ford. Like everyone else these fords love to run the reason I guess is in 08 the f-150 screw weights only 150 lbs less than a 2500HD chevy with the diesel. I know this cause people that camp with us have one and we actually went and weighted them. I run the truck with overdrive out so the truck is in third gear. There was one grade that I really got slowed down going up and had to use second gear. Going down most of the hills I used second and was turning some high RPMS.


----------



## Danny (Apr 2, 2007)

26rester said:


> The nice thing about your set up is that with an 08 f-150 Ford beefed up the tranny starting in this year. What gear do you have in the rear of that F-150 I have 3.73 and I took a 28 foot enclosed car hauler over with my Ford. Like everyone else these fords love to run the reason I guess is in 08 the f-150 screw weights only 150 lbs less than a 2500HD chevy with the diesel. I know this cause people that camp with us have one and we actually went and weighted them. I run the truck with overdrive out so the truck is in third gear. There was one grade that I really got slowed down going up and had to use second gear. Going down most of the hills I used second and was turning some high RPMS.


How can I find out what gearing is my differential?

Thanks


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Danny said:


> The nice thing about your set up is that with an 08 f-150 Ford beefed up the tranny starting in this year. What gear do you have in the rear of that F-150 I have 3.73 and I took a 28 foot enclosed car hauler over with my Ford. Like everyone else these fords love to run the reason I guess is in 08 the f-150 screw weights only 150 lbs less than a 2500HD chevy with the diesel. I know this cause people that camp with us have one and we actually went and weighted them. I run the truck with overdrive out so the truck is in third gear. There was one grade that I really got slowed down going up and had to use second gear. Going down most of the hills I used second and was turning some high RPMS.


How can I find out what gearing is my differential?

Thanks
[/quote]

You have to look at axle code on door.

These are the codes for 04-08 F150s:

19 - 3.55 non-limited slip (F-150, Econoline) 
17 - 3.31 non-limited slip (F150, Econoline) 
H9 - 3.55 limited slip (F-150, F-250) 
B6 - 3.73 limited slip (F-150, F-250)

If it's a used truck someone may have changed gearing but unlikely unless it wax lifted with larger tires.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wax lifted...








Meant 'was' lifted.

Dang fat fingers.


----------



## Danny (Apr 2, 2007)

CaptFX4 said:


> Wax lifted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to my door tag I have the H9 3.55 configuration. Will leave well enough alone.

Dan


----------



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

i live just south of jackson hole. i have about the same setup as you... depending on where your coming from in colorado it's an easy pull into jackson and grand teton national park. my assumption is that your going to visit the tetons and yellowstone and leaving through the north gate of yellowstone to head towards glacier. again a few small hills through the parks but as long as you stay east of the tetons you'll be fine. DO NOT GO OVER teton pass..... as for the big horns there great! but hwy 14 is a break burner. it really just depends on how many places your going to want to see and pull the trailer. as you figure things out don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Danny (Apr 2, 2007)

budguy81 said:


> i live just south of jackson hole. i have about the same setup as you... depending on where your coming from in colorado it's an easy pull into jackson and grand teton national park. my assumption is that your going to visit the tetons and yellowstone and leaving through the north gate of yellowstone to head towards glacier. again a few small hills through the parks but as long as you stay east of the tetons you'll be fine. DO NOT GO OVER teton pass..... as for the big horns there great! but hwy 14 is a break burner. it really just depends on how many places your going to want to see and pull the trailer. as you figure things out don't hesitate to ask.


Thank you for the information. This is exactly what we are planning. We are thinking of staying in the Teton/Yellowstone area for a few days taking in as much sightseeing, kayaking as possible. We are wanting to drive hwy.14 but just as a side trip. Being from the area if you have any other suggestions of things to see or do we would really appreciate the information. Our schedule will put us there right after Labor day. We have no real time line so we really can't make reservations. With that said do you see this as a problem staying at local camp grounds? If You could give us some ideas of places preferably state or federal parks that would be great.

Thank you again really looking forward to this trip.

Dan


----------



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice to meet ya Dan. . Can't believe we ran into each other. Hope your stay was wonderful.


----------

